# أسرع طائرة قتالية في العالم



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

تعتبر MIG25 اسرع طائرة مقاتلة في العالم حتى الان ذات اداء عال جدا وتبلغ سرعتها 2.5_3 اضعاف سرعة الصوة ويصل ارتفاعها العملي الى 80000 ثمانين الف قدم مما يجعلها تثير المتاعب امام اي نظام دفاع جوي طبعا طائرة روسية استخدمها المصريون غن طريق روسيا لعمليات استطلاع سبقة حرب العاشر من رمضان سنة 1973 م 1393 هـ شبيهه بطائرة F15 و F14 تبلغ سرعتها القصوى في الارتفاعات العليا 80000 ثمانين الف قدم الى 3.2ماك اي ما يعادل 3398كم /س لها ارتفاعين قصوى الاول فوكسبات _ ا 80000 قدم والثاني فوكسبات _بي 88580 قدم طبعا مهمتها طائرة اعتراض واستطلاع يلقبها الغرب بــــ FOX BAT __________________




:78:


----------



## fullbank (23 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]اخي الكريم بقولوا اسرع وحدة[/MOVE] f 22 a raptor[/FRAME]


----------



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

لايأخي فإن طائرة mig25
لها قدرة أعلي علي المناورة


----------



## Tripoli (24 أغسطس 2006)

ليس للميج 25 اى قدرة على المناورة !!!


----------



## خلود دهن العود (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس مقيم (26 أغسطس 2006)

شباب في Mig 31 and 33 وهي اسرع انواع الطائرات في العالم


----------



## مهندس مقيم (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Mig 31&33*













:78: :78:


----------



## الطارق سفيان (2 يونيو 2007)

```

```
]



[/PHP]

[/PHP][/PHP]

هده صور لMIG25


----------



## مهندس الاواكس (8 يونيو 2007)

اخوي طائرات الميق قديمه جدا" وليست اسرع طائره قتاليه بالعالم 

وللمعلومه ان طائرة الاف F15--f16 اسرع منها بكثير ولاتقارن الميق الان بالطائرات الجديده

تحياتي


----------



## علاء العباد (8 يونيو 2007)

ما هذا الاختلاف في سرعة الطائرة ان كنت مهندس على هذه الطائرة طبعا في القوة الجوية العراقية قبل الاحتلال هي متينة جدا وسريعة لكن المعدات الالكترونية قديمة........هي اسرع من المقاتلات الامريكية................ لكن مع الاسف انا جدا مشتاق لها................وا اي معلومة انا حاظر


----------



## مهندس مقيم (24 يونيو 2007)

حياك الله علاء العباد وحي الله العراقيين


----------



## مهندس مقيم (24 يونيو 2007)

الطائرات الروسية بشكل عام لديها القدرة العالية على المناورة واكثر الطائرات التي تتميز بهذة القدرة هي الميج بالاضافة الى طائرة السخوي su وهي الاخطر لما لها من امكنيات لا تتمتع بها اي مقاتلة امريكية


----------



## seif el-din (27 يونيو 2007)

very good


----------

